# EVE online



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Just considering playing this for those times when I don't have much else to do. Say like today when it's ****in down. 

The only thing I see is its a monthly fee of $15 Now I used to play Age of Empires running a Fairly strong alliance on server 10. So I like the idea behind this game, lots of game mechanics to learn and get my teeth into. The only thing is I don't want to spend as much time as I used to on AoE. Just fancy playing something on evenings when the wife's watching all her soaps etc. I already cycle 100-150 miles a week. 

I have been doing a bit of reading and from what I make of it you can actually get to the point that the money you earn in game (isk) can buy you PLEX which is basically your monthly subscription.. is this a reality or not achievable. 

I think if I was to start I would mine first and then maybe get into other areas of it when I gather enough isk to have a few nice ships set up and training done.


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

As far as I can gather the game has a massive learning curve.

The economics is mental, they actually hired 5-6 economists to balance the whole game as it was getting out of control. 

You can in theory earn real money but I think it takes a good while to get to that point. 

Up until then its a timesink. It looks awesome but I never threw any time at it personally.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Gek said:


> As far as I can gather the game has a massive learning curve.
> 
> The economics is mental, they actually hired 5-6 economists to balance the whole game as it was getting out of control.
> 
> ...


This is the one main reason I have held fire on having a go at the 30 day free Trial. I know that once I get into it I will like it. I was thinking though that Mining seems to be the least time sucking career. I loved learning the mechanics of AoE. The other reason I have held off is I dont fancy paying $15 every month for years. This was why I was wondering if any other in here have managed to get to the point of running a free account. That way I wont feel like I "have" to play.


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

buck-egit said:


> This is the one main reason I have held fire on having a go at the 30 day free Trial. I know that once I get into it I will like it. I was thinking though that Mining seems to be the least time sucking career. I loved learning the mechanics of AoE. The other reason I have held off is I dont fancy paying $15 every month for years. This was why I was wondering if any other in here have managed to get to the point of running a free account. That way I wont feel like I "have" to play.


Ah I see!! Not sure how long it would take to get to a free account stage TBH.

If you liked AoE then maybe try Startcraft II there is a new game coming out soon and there is a pretty intricate mechanic to figure out.


----------

